# Started Toepincher Coffin from Crate Wood



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This afternoon, we finally got the toepincher coffin underway.

I looked at several designs on this forum and the Monster List. We used the dimensions of one from The Monster List, but have to modify it since our crate wood measures differently from any of the others.

The wood is 3 1/2" x 3/4" and since it's recycled from crates, it's been cut and is in various lengths.

We started with the bottom. The lengths vary so it is cross braced in five spots. The cross braces are screwed in place. Then we sawed the sides so that they are smooth and even.

Mr. W is a star. He's an excellent teacher. Today was my first time ever using power tools and it was a lot of fun learning how to use them to start this project.

The plan is for this coffin to be full sized for an indoor or front porch prop. I will also make another for the lawn display... I plan to scorch some of the exterior prior to staining and want to line the inside. However, I'll see how the project unfolds before making final decisions on the decorative details.

We tested to be sure that the writing on the wood sands off, which it does.

Laying out the wood and measuring the sides to be cut.










Cutting the angles of the cross braces.










Drilling the holes and screwing in the cross braces.










Sawing the side edges evenly.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Bottom inside with cross braces.










Bottom outside.










I love power tools!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That really looks great! Nice to use recycled materials too. Please post more pics of your progress.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Is that looking great! You get more leverage on the ground with the drill if you kneel. Love that photo of you and the circular saw! You look like a psychotic killer there! LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

kellie with power tools-what a scary thought.
looks good so far


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> kellie with power tools-what a scary thought.
> looks good so far


What are you talking about? What's hotter than a chick with a power tool?

The coffin's looking good Ms. W.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd say she's doing a pretty damn good job, quite impressive if you ask me. Ditch the 18V Ryobi circ saw tho, worst thing they ever made (and that's saying a lot). 4 cuts and it begs for a new battery, or worse starts binding back on ya. 

That aside, what a tremendous start, and it looks great. 

You guys see a woman making a great looking toe pincher. Me? I see my next ex wife.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well thanks so much!!!! I hope it turns out OK; if the projects takes a bad turn, it can be "rustic", LOL

We had a lot of fun today working on it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good Ms Wicked..

Can't wait to see the finished product.. I made 2 of them a couple of months ago and it was a fun experience.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great..gives me some courage to try. I am such a chicken.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Kellie it's looking great. Looks like you had fun and
a productive day working with the power tools. 
No saw horses or raised work area??????? My back would have gone out with all that bending down.
Love the outfit you choose to wear, only you would think to wear a dress while learning to work with power tools. LOL.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anybody know what time it is?

Tool Time!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job Mrs.W.
How many are you going to make with all your wood?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking great Ms.W!

You guys gotta stop talking about wood and chicks with power tools in the same breath - you're gonna get SI started


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Ms W!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Black Cat said:


> Love the outfit you choose to wear, only you would think to wear a dress while learning to work with power tools. LOL.


That's our Kellie!!! 

Actually, she was out earlier looking for a yellow top and some shortie overalls to work in but they told her WormyT was already there and bought them all up.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL Rev!

Thanks so much everybody! I look forward to continuing with the project this weekend.

Lilly, after this one, I plan to make at least one more. The second one will be a partial coffin that will stick out of the ground lopsided.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We made some more progress on the toepincher today.

Our task of the day was constructing the sides/walls. This meant measuring angles as we wanted the wood on the side profile to line up as nicely as possible.

We tacked on wood pieces using wire nails to keep the rows of wood in place when measuring and sawing.

There was one little error on the bottom wall. We accidently cut the angle going the opposite direction... so we shortened the overall length of the coffin by cutting 3/4" off of the bottom, then re-did the bottom wall. (This was easier than reconstructing to the two long, side walls.)

Next steps will be to remove the tacked, temporary support pieces from the side walls, put in the real supporting pieces, then screw the sides in place. Then we will construct the lid, which at this point, I plan to be hinged.

Tacking in the temporary supports.










Mr. W measured the angles.










Side view.










Inside view.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Kel......ur cranking and do an awesome job...very impresed!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Kelly with power tools be afraid be very afraid.......


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks J!

Hee hee Jay - yes, it's quite frightening. Rest assured, I'm receiving very heavy parental supervision and guidance (i.e. Mr. W)


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Fantastic progress!!!! And lots of drywall screws, the mark of a good haunter


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very good, Ms.W. I see you are wearing your eye protection. Have you been wearing your hearing protection? Go on and say yes so I don't have to fuss at you.:devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

it looks very good Mrs W don't forget the little cross on your angled toe pincher for the light inside....
great job..
are you going to leave them as is to weather or stain them


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you!

Lilly, for this one, the plan is to stain it. However, I won't make the final decision until I see what it looks like all put together.

For the partial one, that will likely be far more rustic and weathered.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nicely done! You're doing a fantastic job on this coffin, can't wait to see it done, it'll look amazing I'm sure!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, that looks awesome. Give me some inspiration to finally get started on mine. Cant wait to see finished pics


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking great Ms W.. And still looks like you have a good pile of wood left to make more stuff.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looking good Kellie. You can tell that you didn't spend quite enough time here with the NJ Haunters though. If you were building that thing here in NJ the differences would be that #1, you would NOT be wearing eye protection and #2, you would have numerous alcoholic drinks in your hand while working with the power tools.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nobody builds like Nj builds


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope it isn't too much like the English toe pitchers.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice! I need to get going on mine!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

You GO Girl!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Is It Done Yet


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL - Nope, it's not done yet!

Hopefully we'll get in some work on it tomorrow!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks awesome! Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sweeeet.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - Mr. W got the sides in place today.

He screwed pieces of wood on inside at the corners and joints to brace the walls. He's now bringing in the long pieces of wood which we reserved to make the lid. These will be one, continuous length top to bottom.

Here are pics of the inside. This thing is solid and won't be falling apart! (The tall pieces that extend over the top of the sides are just temporary - they were tacked in to keep the sides in place while screwing in.)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Ms W....That thing looks strong enough to, will, be buried in. Nice work


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow that's looking great.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks - the glue was drying overnight... tonight we'll turn the base upside down over the lid planks and trace the shape. I don't know if we'll have time to cut it tonight... but it's looking like I should be able to stain it before the weekend.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

*bumpity, bump-bump*

The construction phase of the coffin is complete.

The lid has been constructed, with three rows of braces on the inside going across for support. Mr. W. attached the hinges to the base (we're waiting until after staining to attach lid).

He adding another internal brace to the base on the side that the lid is being attached to. The long planks were wobbling a bit from the extra weight... he put construction adhesive behind the braces at the shoulder joins to pack it out.

The entire exterior was sanded smoothly and the writing was removed. The interior was lightly sanded (it will be completely lined). Mr. W torched the coffin exterior to give a slightly aged effect prior to staining.

Mr. W is staining it now. After staining, I will make and insert the lining. When we're finished, I'll post pics in the Showroom forum. This has been a fun project!

Brace at shoulder join after construction adhesive was added for additional support and flexibility:










Full shot of completed lid and base. Hinges attached to base:










Torching for aging effect:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Loooking Gooood!!!! Nice coffin Ms W--and Mr W! heehehee


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job Ms. & Mr. Wicked. Now I'll never be happy with my homemade foamboard coffin again (unless I'm carrying it around, LOL). How's the partial coffin coming along?


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW! Lokks great.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

That looks great..! How heavy is it?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta say.
1 Fantastic Job
2 gotta weigh a ton
3 how you using it. Static or adding movement?
4 Kellie makes a tool look good!!! Hubba Hubba


----------

